
Show HN: Jobder – Find the job match your open source contribution - Windson
https://www.jobder.net/
======
vanderZwan
It wants organisation access. Simply put, that's not my call to make. Can you
remove that or make it optional?

~~~
Windson
Yep, We don't need this now. I will remote it now.

------
Windson
When I contributing to django, I meet great people like Tim Graham and Simon
Charette, they are both excellent engineers and always nice to the newbie. I'm
sure they are great employees that every company searches for as well as
everyone love to work with them. So I built www.jobder.net. Which let open
source contributors to find job match their work.

Products just time to time, long live open source.

------
eddflrs
The copy is a bit off. Maybe consider:

"Find a job that matches your open source contributions"

or,

"Find jobs that match your open source contributions"

~~~
Windson
Thank you, I will fix it now.

------
Windson
I'm sorry that GitHub does not allow read-only user's public repos.
[https://github.com/jollygoodcode/jollygoodcode.github.io/iss...](https://github.com/jollygoodcode/jollygoodcode.github.io/issues/6)

------
charlysl
Nice idea.

Name not so great for Spanish speakers
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=joder](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=joder)

~~~
Windson
Thank you, maybe I should make a side project to detect this. :D

~~~
fiatjaf
There's one already somewhere, someone mentioned it in one of these cases
here.

